# Audi TT, anyone like it anymore??



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

Does anyone like the TT anymore? I still do!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

DOD00 said:


> Does anyone like the TT anymore? I still do!


Hi, If this is just about the MK3, then no never liked it.  
Hoggy.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

MK1 hasn't aged well, not a fan of the external design.
MK2 fixed the woeful underpinnings of the MK1
Mk3 looks like the TT should have looked, aggressive and sporty also fixed the tech failings of the MK2

I'm not sure where Audi can can take the TT anymore. I expect it will disappear and become an electric variant. Hopefully it gets a futuristic design and no silly petrol styled nose.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> MK1 hasn't aged well, not a fan of the external design.


Hi, Not aged well :? The shape is as Iconic now as it was 20 years ago.
Mechanics?  well I'd expect an improvement in 20 years.
Hoggy.


----------



## Alan Sl (Nov 11, 2009)

Still like the styling of the mk3 though would have preferred no fake vents. I like the new grill especially on the TTS. The interior still looks great. This is the main reason why I choose a TTS Roadster over the Boxster 718, despite the Boxster looking better (imho).


----------



## aeroflott (Feb 18, 2019)

As an affordable great looking coupe that turns heads, it can't be beat. From every angle, the Mk3 looks great.

But the most recent Mk3 facelift is horrific. Too many fake plastic vent inserts for the sake of it. It adds nothing to the car at all IMO - just looks like its trying too hard.

The Mk1 however is one of a handful of coupes from its time that still look retro cool. It has aged gracefully, which is unusual for a sports coupe, as most really do show their age, arguably more so than other car types.

The Mk2 sort of passed me by really. I can take it or leave it.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

personally I don't dislike so much 2019 FL, ok the vents are fake but those on the front are quite goodlooking, side skirts also are nice, and however I would accept all these changes just to have the 7-gear S-tronic....


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

If the Mk2 had the Mk3 tech, it would be perfect. But the Mk3 in my personal opinion, looks like every other Audi, they just aren't individual enough now.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Definitely don't agree with that. 
The looks on the Mk2 are or were just not aggressive enough, its too soft and not sporty. 
The front and lights are all wrong and the cabin needed the extra sprinkling of style it was just too safe. But the MK2 always had an issue in terms of it being transition shape from the bubble.

MK3 got the looks, tech and platform it needed, its what the TT should always have been.
Its simply too expensive and options needed are too many.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> MK3 got the looks, tech and platform it needed, its what the TT should always have been.
> Its simply too expensive and options needed are too many.


Well, it got the generic 2016+ Audi look.  Tech is obviously better, a major lacking area in the 2.

I've just bought an A1, 2016 facelift, and it just looks like every other Audi currently on the market (from the front). As much as I love the TT as a car, I couldnt' bring myself to buy a Mk3. I just think i'd be too dissapointed with it.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm not saying you are wrong, but the TT doesn't look anything like the other models in the current range to me.
All cars from the 2000s shared a corp grill. but thats it..rest is different. I guess the MK2 has the generic 2000s look?

MK1 had the goldfish mouth, which was unique.
Seats and wheels are not too different i guess


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> I'm not saying you are wrong, but the TT doesn't look anything like the other models in the current range to me.


I think the lights, grill, bumper design, fogs etc.. all look too similar between the models. Audi seem to have taken a certain design and just run with it, adapting it slightly (but not enough) to the differnt models. It's all personal preference anyway, I wouldn't buy one, but doesn't mean I don't like them. There are just other models I would rather spend £50k on.


----------



## petsy (Mar 16, 2019)

It is the look and the interior that made me to get a 2019 FL. I have the non S exterior and find it more appealing than the one with the fake vents. OK, the outside looks similar to Audis, but the interior is totally business. Yesterday, I got the chance to try the new RS5 and now I like my TT's interior more.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Ill take the RS5 everyday of the week...


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Toshiba said:


> Ill take the RS5 everyday of the week...


The new one is diesel remember....


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

No, its a 2.9 V6 twin turbo.
I had a SQ5 which was diesel, was ok... not really a sporty car but load of Nm.


----------



## griffster (Aug 4, 2015)

the Mk1 can still look factory fresh - shame the drive isnt better

Mk2, finally growing on me in some colours

Mk3 even further from its routes but less bug eyed, so less contentious - though the gaping grille has always been a bit Audi through the models

Wouldnt have a Mk1 roadster - too twee? - Would consider a later roadster

The Mk1 in silver with a few subtle mods with wheels and front grille + maybe a chrome windscreen 'visor' to lessen the bubble effect

I think they could have evolved the Mk1 in the same way that Porsche has with the 911... would like to see one:
three inches wider 3 longer, 4 ins longer wheelbase, window waist line dropped 2 ins, top dropped 2 ins, track boosted an inch to fill arches better ---- more playful handling, more tuneful engine -- that would about do it for me 

anyone fancy building that in photoshop?!


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

Toshiba said:


> No, its a 2.9 V6 twin turbo.
> I had a SQ5 which was diesel, was ok... not really a sporty car but load of Nm.


Ahh yeah sorry read it as S5 :lol: in which case, agreed.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

The mk1 is at that point where they're going to start filling the scrapyards and nobody loves them.

A good time to fill your storage space with good examples if you have it. They will be fetching silly month in 10-15 years time.


----------



## petsy (Mar 16, 2019)

The RS5's interior compared to current TT is "just another Audi"... I wish they keep the TT lineup and see a new generation coming, where I'm sure the interior would be a standard-setter.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

Lots of variation in opinion as expected! I'm a late-comer for TT appreciation:

The MK1 was lost on me, I was all about engine and drivetrain and vs the design and styling of the TT. That said... I found myself checking out and admiring a mint (Goodwood?) green example of a MK1 parked up the other day, I think it looked fab and rather iconic!

I thought the more aggressive variants of the MK2 (S/RS) looked quite good, and a new 5 cylinder engine had an appeal. Despite it's flawed handling it did very well in some areas and a test drive of a TTRS sold me for a daily car that could also be fun. I liked the more simplified curves over other models and the MK3, and I still in some ways prefer the look of my MK2 TTRS.

So the MK3 didn't get my vote on looks - not that I didn't like it, but would have preferred an evolution is it's own direction rather than pulling back to designs from other models. I was disappointed they went even further with the Facelift with extra fake vents and a front bumper that looks like the RS3 now. The chassis is the big steps forward for me, and what persuaded me to upgrade to a MK3, I'd say for me the TT's peak is at the pre-FL MK3 models.

Where does that leave it - best to bow out now - I can't see a future for the TT. Which is sad, because I think it's a great segment not really catered for by other brands, but sadly that is because there isn't demand for it. I'll be keeping mine long-term.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Do I like it anymore? Well that is a loaded question aint it?

I love:
- the design (I get statistically the same amount of looks around my city as if I am driving a 911 and maybe even more. Since 911 is a lot more common than TT in my country).
- engine/exhaust sound (the dsg fart is a nice substitute for not having a 3.0l 6 or 8 cyl engine). Audi did a good job taking all the best from the engine and exhaust note and made a 2.0 boiling crock somewhat exciting.
- interior (looks like it belongs to 22nd century). The interior design as well as the exterior will age less and more gracefully than 99% of cars today. Its all about keeping the lines round. Boxy designs tend to age quickly.
-great use of MMI system. Very easy to read and glance over while driving. I cant get used to older dials in other cars now.

I hate:
- Audi (well not true entirely, let me rephrase that. I love the car models but I hate what the brand became. Awful customer treatment and flat out lying laziness.). My local Audi dealership (the biggest in my country and sort of main hub told me that OBDeleven tampering will void warranty (i just wanted to enable automatic park sensor turning off. Something that they actually enabled in the post 2016 builds)

-parking sensors. Overly sensitive, graph is not accurate and up to distance scale. It tends to show that you are almost going to hit something when in reality its 30cm away from you. Also if you have the older builds, unable to be turned off (they are always on)

- super sport seats (while they looks sexy af and hold you in corners like proper rally seats. They I swear to god move around while driving. I think that they seem to get lose after some time and need to be re-adjusted for my back and moved towards the steering wheel). They arch back or the lumbar is acting up?!

-navigation (as far as in car navigation go its easily the worst. In terms of map details I have the car relatively recent. But it sent me numerous times in to: dead ends, one way streets and on to roads that do not exist). I know that phone navigation are better but I just dont like using my phone while driving or having it hoisted up like a taxi driver. Especially if there is a car nav in there. :lol:

All in all good car
Its just Audi being stingy, cutting many corners (more than Merc or BMW do).


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

captainhero17 said:


> My local Audi dealership (the biggest in my country and sort of main hub) told me that OBDeleven tampering will void warranty


Big dealerships are the worst in my experience. When you know there will be another punter through the door in five minutes, little to no incentive to perform better. No chance of any personal service either.


----------



## Blackhole128 (Dec 24, 2015)

I love my TT.

I want to keep it or replace it with similar (or better) at the end of the year when my PCP is up.

I've seldom had an issue with the sat-nav and I use it heavily for work purposes, so perhaps it's better in some regions than others.

Looked at the Z4, but couldn't live with the small boot again (had the previous Z4).

The performance, the practicality, quattro for winter and the tech - it's my perfect motor!


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

My 2016 TTS still looks mint and up to date. The interior sets a standard thats still current and the tech is good enough for a car.

Mine is definitely a keeper as there are very few choices that have the performance, looks and practicality - 4wd, 300hp, swallows a bike or a drum kit, 30 mpg, and not some sh*tty cheap plastic interior.

The TT will become electric I'm sure and the motor manufacturers won't make cars like the TT again. My Audi dealer (Camberley) is pretty good and I'll stay with them when its out of warranty.

The only thing that concerns me is the cost of fixing something significant like the mag ride or other tech.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Blackhole128 said:


> I love my TT.
> 
> I want to keep it or replace it with similar (or better) at the end of the year when my PCP is up.
> 
> ...


The sat nav is shoddy in most big international cities also. The level of details Audi puts in to their maps is poor. Whoever is their 3rd party map provider is either not updating or in conflict with them. The nav system itself is perfect. The pairing with MMI is the best. You never have to take your eyes of the road and the display is superb.

Quattro system is the king no dobut. No debate there :lol:



pcbbc said:


> captainhero17 said:
> 
> 
> > My local Audi dealership (the biggest in my country and sort of main hub) told me that OBDeleven tampering will void warranty
> ...


I've been to small local ones and big ones in multiple countries (my work takes me around my part of the Europe a lot). They all treat you like garbage. 
My last chance is to go to my family in Stuttgart and hope that German Audi is at least semi professional. :lol:


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

captainhero17 said:


> The sat nav is shoddy in most big international cities also. The level of details Audi puts in to their maps is poor. Whoever is their 3rd party map provider is either not updating or in conflict with them.


Navteq, who were bought by...
Nokia, who re-branded it as "Here"...
Who sold it to...
Audi, BMW, and Daimler.

Wikipedia Here Maps

If you find an error with thier mapping you can report it via their Map Creator.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

I still love the way my TT looks, I don't see many mk3 TTs on the road but when I do even a base model looks fresh and modern, I think they look great driving around town.

I'm equally sure though that opinion will probably change as time progresses and overall styles change.

I remember when my Boss at work bought a mk1 way back in the late 90s, a red one with the slab-sided basic wheels; I thought it looked great and futuristic. Looking through my 2019 eyes at the same car now, sorry to say I think it looks extremely soft, dated and 'old'.

Same goes for the mk2 too in some respects though, I got my mk2 RS 10 years ago and remember thinking it looked the mutt's nuts, low, aggressive and high tech lol. I think they still look "ok" but the softer lines - while some still prefer the look - will only become more and more like a mk1 in the future imo.

I'm personally a fan of the classic muscle-car look and think it's still a shame Audi never followed through on their revised Quattro concept.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Had Mk2 and Mk3 but doubt I would buy one now.I think the facelift should have been better.But if there are any end of line bargains in future I could be tempted.A sub £40k TTS would be nice.


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

I think Audi made a big mistake with the Mk3's shape in terms of the TT's overall survivability. Don't get me wrong they look OK and obviously engine and tech are better, but it is no longer unique from the front and have to say looks like other audi models. Agressive or otherwise it has lost the roundness that made the MK 2 a worthy next step from the iconic Mk1. Had they continued the roundness and possibly curved a dip a little to the headlights like the early 911's would IMO have made the Mk3 a unique next step and a given the TT a future.

Don't like the angled lines on the rear of the Mk3 either but understand they are meant to complement the straiht line angles on the front. I also thnk they should have made the Mk 3 longer not smaller than the Mk 2. The car is small enough.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Must be a MK2 fanboy, thats just complete rubbish, it looks nothing like the other models. The MK2 looked more like the rest of the range of its generation.









vs









where as...








vs








or









I will admit the grill, wheels and mirrors are all in the same place and very similar shapes.. [smiley=bomb.gif] 
A5 looks like A4 and A7 looks like A6 because ones a coupe-style take the others is a saloon, but no, they share a design language which has always been the case.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

I've had my MK3 1.5 years now only done 4500 miles as don't travel nearly as much for work. l still like the car the performance is frankly bonkers for the price, it genuinely scares passengers. The handling is far better than the MK2 the torque vectoring really does work it handles so much better on the twisty A roads than the MK2. It still turns heads when it's nice and clean, which is a surprise. I also think the look of the MK3 is just right I'm glad l don't have the refresh too many fake vents now. I don't like the paint quality it chips far too easily l swear the MK2 had less chip when l traded it in. The tech just works even though l always seem to find it tricky to navigate around the hidden menu's on the virtual cockpit. The newer Audi's like the A6 l recently drove do even more tech so the TT is behind now but that's progress for you. Still think the interior is great even against the newer Audi's. The seats are super comfy although they sometimes creak.

I don't like my Audi dealership they are worse than BMW and don't get things right the first time. You have issues and they will nod their head and not do anything to resolve them, which is frustrating as my rear brakes sometimes squeak even when the brakes are not applied! The front squeaky brakes seem to be a trademark of the TT-RS/RS3 you just have to live with it because Audi won't replace them because it's a performance car or l don't do enough mileage to remove the residue whatever that means. I also always feel like they want to empty your wallet at every service visit with unnecessary work. The unsatisfactory after service is one reason why I'll probably move on to another brand in future.


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

I think your photos proof my point :lol: Look at that curved line. Unique and unlike photo 2, 3 & 4


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Yeah, sure. It's official however, you certainly should not be behind a wheel, you're officially blind Stevie!!!

Mk3 looks NOTHING like any of the other cars. 
Front of the MK2 and A4 pretty much the same, but in a few years when you can get a MK3 i'm sure it will be "much better looking" and "look nothing like" the rest of the range. Page is book marked :wink:

No curves here, move on. Nothing to see.








vs


----------



## Iceblue (Jul 20, 2018)

Nice looking RS Tosh and don't mind the look from the side BTW because its virtually the same as the MK2. I do like the blue one below from that angle but front on doesn't do it for me or the brand.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Iceblue said:


> I think Audi made a big mistake with the Mk3's shape in terms of the TT's overall survivability. Don't get me wrong they look OK and obviously engine and tech are better, but it is no longer unique from the front and have to say looks like other audi models. Agressive or otherwise it has lost the roundness that made the MK 2 a worthy next step from the iconic Mk1. Had they continued the roundness and possibly curved a dip a little to the headlights like the early 911's would IMO have made the Mk3 a unique next step and a given the TT a future.
> 
> Don't like the angled lines on the rear of the Mk3 either but understand they are meant to complement the straiht line angles on the front. I also thnk they should have made the Mk 3 longer not smaller than the Mk 2. The car is small enough.


The mk3 looks a lot more aggressive than the softer looking mk2 and IMO the mk3 has seriously dated the mk2. Current TT  'looks like other Audi models'? I could post a link to specsavers for that comment... mk1? I owned two, both from new and the second was a red/black quattro sport model. Still like the look of the mk1, but only on tidy, unmolested cars. Sadly they're now cheap enough for little baby boy racers to buy, then ruin.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

it was simply the first image presented on search...

Blue one above is a TTS, and looks far sportier than the red one in your shot. 
Think you proved the sportier more purposeful design point very well with it too..


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Love and hate, had them all and had most fun with the mk1 225. Mk3 is ok for a 'hack' but fragile. Audi ownership has always steered towards metrosexuality amongst owners but I'm starting to think there might be a hint of swinging the other way as most seem to accept that being rogered by the dealership is some sort of 'right of passage' in more ways than one  :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

leopard said:


> Love and hate, had them all and had most fun with the mk1 225. Mk3 is ok for a 'hack' but fragile. Audi ownership has always steered towards metrosexuality amongst owners but I'm starting to think there might be a hint of swinging the other way as most seem to accept that being rogered by the dealership is some sort of 'right of passage' in more ways than one  :lol:


 :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

pride 2019.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Toshiba said:


> pride 2019.


Pride 2019










FIFY :-* :wink:


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

leopard said:


> Love and hate, had them all and had most fun with the mk1 225. Mk3 is ok for a 'hack' but fragile. Audi ownership has always steered towards metrosexuality amongst owners but I'm starting to think there might be a hint of swinging the other way as most seem to accept that being rogered by the dealership is some sort of 'right of passage' in more ways than one  :lol:


So what do you own now?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

DPG said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Love and hate, had them all and had most fun with the mk1 225. Mk3 is ok for a 'hack' but fragile. Audi ownership has always steered towards metrosexuality amongst owners but I'm starting to think there might be a hint of swinging the other way as most seem to accept that being rogered by the dealership is some sort of 'right of passage' in more ways than one  :lol:
> ...


I'm in between but considering a 992.


----------



## Ddave (Mar 6, 2019)

Same here or possible top end F-Type. I think the TT (and more Audi) has lost any sense of quality and exclusivity. For a start they make a much wider range of cars now. It appears to be the quantity over quality thing these days.


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

Well I for one still love my tt. Had 3 all new, mk2, mk3 and my current BE facelift. It gets so many comments always along the lines of what a fabulous car. I did change the rings for black ones which look really good on the red. As the demise of the tt may happen will be looking to keep this one for a while as I have no idea what I would replace it with!!


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

leopard said:


> I'm starting to think there might be a hint of swinging the other way as most seem to accept that being rogered by the dealership is some sort of 'right of passage' in more ways than one  :lol:





DPG said:


> So what do you own now?





leopard said:


> I'm in between but considering a 992.


And of course Porsche dealers aren't like that are they? :lol:


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

mk1 was just beautiful and still is
mk2 improved on the mk1 and overall is my favourite in terms of styling
mk3 I'm still yet to be convinced, I think it looks a little too square, although I do like how the RS mk3 looks, I like the sexier curves of the mk2 

Obviously performance has improved with the versions but I think price wise mk3 is a bit steep :S


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Jannerman said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > I'm starting to think there might be a hint of swinging the other way as most seem to accept that being rogered by the dealership is some sort of 'right of passage' in more ways than one  :lol:
> ...


Of course they are but you know where you are with a Porker, With Audi it's desperate and trying too hard, the slightly tight suits, stubble and pointy shoes climbing that middle management greasy ladder


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

alexp said:


> mk1 was just beautiful and still is


Agreed.



alexp said:


> mk2 improved on the mk1 and overall is my favourite in terms of styling


I wasn't at all taken with it at first but it grew on me, overall my least favourite mark.



alexp said:


> mk3 I'm still yet to be convinced, I think it looks a little too square, although I do like how the RS mk3 looks, I like the sexier curves of the mk2
> 
> Obviously performance has improved with the versions but I think price wise mk3 is a bit steep


Loved it, that's why I took the plunge, you're dead right about the cost though, probably wouldn't buy anther for that very reason, even if they kept the TT in the range and created a mk4.


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

leopard said:


> Of course they are but you know where you are with a Porker, With Audi it's desperate and trying too hard, the slightly tight suits, stubble and pointy shoes climbing that middle management greasy ladder


But surely, if it's the act of being shafted that you're objecting to, does it really matter who's doing it?
In fact, aren't the toffs at Porsche likely to do it longer and harder and ask you to pay even more handsomely for the privilege?


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Jannerman said:


> leopard said:
> 
> 
> > Of course they are but you know where you are with a Porker, With Audi it's desperate and trying too hard, the slightly tight suits, stubble and pointy shoes climbing that middle management greasy ladder
> ...


Exactly, there's no pretension just an honest bending over :lol:


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

Jannerman said:


> Loved it, that's why I took the plunge, you're dead right about the cost though, probably wouldn't buy anther for that very reason, even if they kept the TT in the range and created a mk4.


Agreed.

What one did you go for?


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

leopard said:


> Jannerman said:
> 
> 
> > leopard said:
> ...


I think this is saying more about where you live than Audi dealerships in general. I have dealt with three different dealerships over the years and found them all to be the opposite of what you describe. Quite laid back in fact. Audi's have always sold well so they don't have to try too hard. Ok, they may not sell many new TTs, but they sell bucketloads of A1's, A3's, Q3's etc. In this neck of the woods the type of people that you describe have all moved into estate agency.


----------



## Jannerman (Nov 19, 2016)

alexp said:


> Jannerman said:
> 
> 
> > Loved it, that's why I took the plunge, you're dead right about the cost though, probably wouldn't buy anther for that very reason, even if they kept the TT in the range and created a mk4.
> ...


Only a 2.0 S-Line, it does all I need of it, it looks good to me, it's been reliable and is enjoyable enough for me on the public roads. I save up and buy stuff cash, helps remind me of what things really cost and their value to me. After two and a half years I still love it, the problem for me is what to replace it with when the time comes, there's nothing much about at a price I'm prepared to pay.


----------



## AceVentura (Jan 10, 2019)

When the mk1 came out I just loved the shape and it was quite different to anything else at that time. I finally bought one around 2008. Loved it, the only issue was the amount of tyres I went through and the soft alloys seemed to easily get damaged.

When the mk2 arrived I was disappointed because it lost its identity a bit and looked a little boring IMO so I switched to a Porsche Cayman.

Having swapped the Cayman for a 997.2 4 years ago, and deciding to keep it as a weekend car, I wanted a fun daily. I went to buy a 2012 RS3 but was very disappointed once I sat in it and the interior didn't look like it had moved on since my 2002 TT so I walked away. In the garage they had a mk3 TTS and while it wasn't on my radar at all, the interior was fantastic with the VD and the car looked more aggressive than the mk2 so I bought it!

Had it for a few months now but considering chopping it in to upgrade my 997 to a 991, but undecided. The TTS is a great daily, and as fast as my 911, but lacks a sense of occasion and it's to quiet imo.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

Jannerman said:


> alexp said:
> 
> 
> > Jannerman said:
> ...


Good for you. Old fashioned thinking (sadly), but you will never get into any financial difficulty with that common sense attitude. If you love your TT, just keep it! At least for another 2-3 years to see how the EV/hybrid thing is going to pan out. My problem with future replacement (at least 3 years away) is that the TT (coupe) is my everyday car, and no other sports car can match its practicality for carrying large items like golf bags and trolleys.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Yep, me too. I do a lot of carp fishing, so need the boot space. I can use our SQ5, but the missus needs it for ferrying the kids around on most weekends. I can't really think of any sports car that would fit the bill as well as the TT does for me. Fold the rear seats and I can get all my gear in for a long weekend's fishing. Amazing how much you can get in it actually.


----------

